# Blackberry Grapefruit



## FSowers (Jan 22, 2008)

Anyone know what a good description would be for this fragrance oil.

Got it from Candles and Supply, but they didn't have one on the web site.

It smells delish.

TIA

Edited for spelling mistake.


----------



## Lane (Jan 22, 2008)

Oooooooooh, I bet that smells good! Without actually smelling it and just going by what I THINK it would smell like, I would think it is..." a bright grapefruit mellowed out by creamy blackberries, a great combination for a sweet-pucker scent"

But without actually smelling it....I have NO clue if that is even close...Haha...


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 22, 2008)

It's the perfect marriage of tart and tangy citrus with sweet and wild vine ripe berries creating the perfect anytime scent sure to please even the most sophisticated of  pallets!

I have never smelled it eiether  :wink: .


----------



## FSowers (Jan 22, 2008)

Okay, I just got a good smell of this, and it smells more like grapefruit than blackberries, but not a real strong grapefruit smell.

I love it.

The oil color is a real light reddish.

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------

